# Shit Eating Fish?



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

IS there any type of fish that will eat the sh*t of the sand of my tank, cause lately it seems like my 3 piranhas are shitting everywhere and im obsessive compulsive about keeping my tank clean. Anyone know of any?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No there aren't. It would be kind of neat to have a fish that ate fish excrement end pooped out crystal clean water or daiseys or whatever, but it's biologically impossible.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Some people on here seem to think that pleco's eat sh*t from the floor of your tank, but that just isn't true.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> No there aren't. It would be kind of neat to have a fish that ate fish excrement end pooped out crystal clean water or daiseys or whatever, but it's biologically impossible.
> [snapback]965453[/snapback]​











Wouldnt that be the ultimate!


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

what about like any invertabrates


----------



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a catfish that eats sh*t.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Buff Canuk said:


> what about like any invertabrates
> [snapback]965676[/snapback]​


I have a couple of crabs but the don't. Neither do the ghost shrip I throw in for food.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually, my friend has a catfish that will eat the sh*t out of a fishes ass at it is pooped out. i'll ask him what it is next time i see him. seriously, that tank is immaculately clean. 2 dats, and 2 moto sting rays and that catfish.


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

i think plecos tend to eat sh*t along with the food which is at the bottom of the tank ,
they dont eat pure sh*t....unless they are not fed properly :rasp:


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Just get a pleco, it wont eat "sh*t" but it will help keep the tank clean, the p's will take care of him eventually though


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Buff Canuk said:


> IS there any type of fish that will eat the sh*t of the sand of my tank, cause lately it seems like my 3 piranhas are shitting everywhere and im obsessive compulsive about keeping my tank clean. Anyone know of any?
> [snapback]965449[/snapback]​


Sand is going to be a nightmare for you if you are really obsessive about it. You'll have visible sh*t all over nearly 100% of the time.

If you can't clean your tank often enough, you may want to switch to gravel if you can't stand seeing the crap.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

agreed :nod:


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

in my experience, once a pleco gets to a certain size it shits a lot more than it helps clean the tank. and they sh*t a lot


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

i agree with DominatorRhom 100%


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah i have a 6" pleco and he takes bigger shits than my dog. if i hadn't had him for a long time then I would get rid of him. but he is just too bad ass and the only fish that my girlfried likes. but yeah plecos dont eat sh*t and are real messy. i've had snails that clean up real well but they are a pain if you dont want them to breed because you have to continually keep scooping out eggs about every week. like others have said, gravel if the way to go if you dont want to see sh*t. the ony way to get rid of it is to vaccuum your tank. good luck


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just dont be a sissy and reach your arm in there and wipe it :rasp:









and suck out thepoo poo with your vacc


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fish don't eat sh*t, period. it may look like a pleco is eating sh*t, but it'll probably regurgitate it later. the only creatures that will eat sh*t are detrivores, aka detritus feeders. worms, some types of shrimp, and other low-food chain invertebrates are the only ones that eat detritus. plecos, catfish, and crabs do NOT.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i see my crawfish eat sh*t all the time


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The fish in the rivers in Africa eat hippo dung. They go nuts for it - suck it right out of their a-holes. But that's a different kind of sh*t than fish sh*t...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> But that's a different kind of sh*t than fish sh*t...
> [snapback]968264[/snapback]​


Ya, it's probably more nutricious than a Burger King meal...


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

My Gibiceps shits for the Brazilian world cup shitting team.


----------

